# Iphone  ID Sperre



## Sceife (7. August 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde,


Ich war gerade bei Ebay unterwegs und wunderte mich, dass Iphone 5 mit ID Sperre über die 250 € Grenze gehen. 
Nun mal so ne Frage am Rande : Kann man den überhaupt entfernen ? 

Die Cloud ID Sperre sollte doch den Diebstahl sinnlos machen oder täusche ich mich gerade. Somit wären die Iphones gerade soviel wert, wie die Hülle / Display aussehen.

Für meíne Frau hatte ich eins mal ersteigert und der Vorbesitzer sah es nicht für nötig seine Daten zu löschen / Werkseinstellung zu machen.  Ich konnte das nicht machen wegen dieser Sperre und der Versuch durch Jailbreak scheiterte auch, da diese Sperre aktiv war.

Ich bin ein stolzer Moto G Besitzer , hatte aber vorher ein 4 er und schaue deswegen bei Ebay mal rein.

Hoffe einer kennt sich besser aus und kann was sagen


Danke euch


----------



## Leandros (7. August 2014)

Solange iCloud auf dem Gerät Registriert ist, hast du keinen Zugriff drauf.


----------



## keinnick (7. August 2014)

Lass die Finger davon. Die Dinger können genau so gut geklaut sein und irgendein Blinder (Yeah, ein iPhone 5 für "nur" 250 Euro) steigert da mit. Du hast die Erfahrung ja schon einmal machen können... keine Ahnung ob / wie man das umgehen kann aber ich würde mir das Ding nicht kaufen.


----------



## Sceife (7. August 2014)

Gut ich hatte nicht geschrieben , dass alles gut ausging zum Schluss und der Verkäufer alles durchgegeben hat an Infos zur Entsperrung

Aber :

Der Schreck steckte erstmal tief als man merkte : Hier komme ich nicht weiter  und die 300 € sind im Eimer. 

Echt Hammer , dass durch so eine Sperrung das Handy echt nutzlos wird


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (7. August 2014)

Ich würde mein verlorenes Iphone auch echt gerne sperren, hatte in Deutschland aber kein Netz und der Akku war leer.....................
So ist das unmöglich, denke ich.........?


----------



## Sceife (7. August 2014)

Aber du könntest es orten oder für den Fall einer lädt das iphone


----------



## Dennisth (8. August 2014)

Hallo Sceife,

das die trotzdem für gutes Geld weggehen liegt zum einen daran, dass "Gier frisst Hirn" zuschlägt und auch weil man die iCloud-Sperre inzwischen umgehen kann. 

Von solchen "Angeboten" würde ich die Finger lassen, denn im schlimmsten Fall bist du dein Geld UND dein iPhone los, denn diesen tollen gutgläubigen Erwerb gibt es bei gestohlenen Sachen nicht.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. August 2014)

Mittlerweile kann man sogar die iCloud sperre umgehen, das ist das Traurig. Das gute ein Ottonormal Jailbreaker wird das nicht hinbekommen, aber laut meinen Infos steht der Release vom iCloud-Bypass ganz nah... und so ist es dann wieder möglich bzw sogar möglich geklaute teile zu entsperren...


----------



## Sceife (8. August 2014)

Bis gestern wusste ich ja auch nix mit rsim 9 anzufangen  die Entwicklung geht immer schneller voran


----------

